# Topics > Agriculture > Precision agriculture >  Robotic greenhouses, Iron Ox, Inc., San Carlos, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Iron Ox, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Iron Ox

Oct 3, 2018




> We produce locally grown food from robotic greenhouses that are good for people and for the planet, and affordable for everyone.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robot farming startup Iron Ox has started selling its produce in California"
Though only a trio of greens are being sold at a single store in San Carlos, California

by James Vincent
May 2, 2019

----------

